# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến > Miền Trung >  Khu vui chơi trong nhà của công viên Vinpearl Nha Trang - Du lịch Nha Trang

## thietht

(Didau.org)  Nằm trong lòng núi nhân tạo, cao tới 24m, khu vui chơi trong nhà của công viên Vinpearl có nhiều trò chơi đa dạng, phong phú, phù hợp với nhiều lứa tuổi khác nhau. Bên cạnh khu trò chơi được ứng dụng công nghệ cao như: các trò chơi thế giới ảo 3D, xe điện đụng, vườn cổ tích…, tại đây, còn có hệ thống phòng chiếu phim 4D rộng lớn với sức chứa lên tới hàng trăm người hứa hẹn mang tới cho bạn những dịch vụ vui chơi, giải trí mới lạ và đặc sắc.

*>> Khu vui chơi ngoài trời của công viên Vinpearl Nha Trang*


*Các trò chơi trong nhà bao gồm:*


*1. Phòng chiếu phim 4D:*

Phim 4D (phim 4 chiều) là một hệ thống giải trí kết hợp giữa phim 3D với những hiệu ứng thật được thực hiện ngay trong rạp chiếu phim như mưa rơi, gió thổi, tuyết rơi, ánh sáng, phun khói, rung chuyển, co giật, nghiêng đổ ghế ngồi, động đất, nóng lạnh, thậm chí là những tia nước, luồng khí hay mùi vị. 


Tại khu công viên giải trí Vinpearl Land, 3 phòng chiếu phim 4D hiện đại, sang trọng, với sức chứa 30 khách/phòng không chỉ mang tới cho bạn cơ hội chiêm ngưỡng những kiệt tác điện ảnh mà còn đưa bạn vào thế giới của phim, để bạn có thể chuyển động theo từng nhịp chuyển của những câu chuyện ly kỳ và hấp dẫn: chân thực, sống động như cuộc sống vốn là vậy. Đặc biệt, những chiếc ghế xem phim 4D được thiết kế như những chiếc ghế đu quay với nhiều thiết bị trợ lực ở phía dưới, có thể di chuyển, xê dịch theo bối cảnh trong phim sẽ mang lại cho bạn cảm giác vừa hồi hộp, vừa thích thú.


*2. Xe đụng*


Hãy chứng tỏ tài nghệ lái xe của bạn trên những chiếc xe đụng ngộ nghĩnh. Khi phải điều khiển xe chạy và đụng vào xe khác, chắc hẳn, bạn sẽ có những phút giây cực kỳ sảng khoái.


*3. Vườn cổ tích*


Thế giới các nhân vật cổ tích đầy màu sắc vẫn hiện về trong giấc mơ trẻ thơ dường như sẽ được hiện thực hóa với các du khách nhí khi đến thăm “Vườn cổ tích” tại Vinpearl Land. Đây là địa điểm vui chơi và nghỉ ngơi cho các bé với ngập tràn hình ảnh các nhân vật cổ tích. Tại “Vườn cổ tích”, bố mẹ có thể gửi con theo giờ và hoàn toàn yên tâm bởi các bé sẽ được vui chơi và chăm sóc chu đáo.


*4. Thiên đường trẻ em*


Thiên đường trẻ em là nơi hội tụ rất nhiều trò chơi mới lạ, vui nhộn, hấp dẫn dành cho các em thiếu nhi. Bước vào thế giới tuổi thơ thần tiên, các em sẽ được thỏa thích nô đùa với hàng loạt các trò chơi thú vị, bổ ích như: Xe điện siêu nhân, Xe lửa thiếu nhi, Thú nhún, Nhà phao, Nhà banh, Vịt chạy đường ray, Trò chơi liên hoàn...


*5. Siêu thị game*


Là nơi hội tụ những trò chơi điện tử hấp dẫn, mới lạ như: đua ngựa, đập búa, đua mô tô, bắn súng, nhảy auditon…, Siêu thị game trong khu công viên giải trí Vinpearl Land sẽ mang lại cho bạn những phút giây thư giãn, thoải mái bên gia đình, bạn bè. Nếu đã mua Thẻ vào công viên giải trí Vinpearl Land, bạn có thể tự do lựa chọn những trò chơi của khu Siêu thị game theo ý thích của mình để chơi với số lần không hạn chế.


*6. Phòng Karaoke*

Phòng karaoke với trang thiết bị âm thanh hiện đại sẽ là nơi bạn và những người thân trổ tài ca hát và diễn xướng. Những bài hát, những bản nhạc với nhiều phong cách khác nhau không chỉ mang lại cho bạn cảm giác thư giãn, thoái mái khi được bộc lộ mình mà còn là tiếng nói tâm tình kết nối những tâm hồn đồng điệu, đưa các bạn đến gần nhau hơn.



Theo Vinpearlland

Để đi đến điểm này bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Hà Nội - Nha Trang - Vinpearland  - Hà Nội(4 ngày 3 đêm - Giá 1.950.000 VNĐ/Khách)* - *Ha Noi - Nha Trang - Vinpearland - Ha Noi(4 ngay 3 dem - Gia 1.950.000 VND/Khach) * 

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Nha Trang* - *tour du lich Nha Trang*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Nha Trang click vào *du lịch Nha Trang* - *du lich Nha Trang*

----------


## Taeyeon0903

Chưa được coi chiếu phim 4D
Chắc là sống động lắm  :cuoi1: 
Đến NT chắc phải lùng xục đi xem

----------


## bongtam

thick that nhung minh ko dam choi nhung tro cam giac manh..hichci

----------


## Mituot

bồ kết khoản xem phim 4d
ko biết ở hà nội có chỗ nào xem phim 4d ko

----------


## tamtre

nhìn như bên tây  :cuoi1:

----------


## damvanhuong

ui.chưa xem chiếu trực tiếp 3d lần nào nói ì đến 4d

----------


## Hunterist

Nhìn khu vu chơi giông trên Bà Nà kin.Ở trên Bà Nà có fim 4D ^^

----------


## toidi.net

Khu này nhìn thích thật, trước mình đi VP thích nhất trò xe đụng...

----------

